# Mac Word Help



## followme318 (Jan 12, 2004)

I saved my notes for a class in Microsoft Mac Word in the notepad format. I saved my notes at my last class last week and now when I tried opening in the file a "convert file" box comes up. I tried every converting option and all my notes are gone!!! a blank page shows up!! please help


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

followme318 said:


> I saved my notes for a class in Microsoft Mac Word in the notepad format. I saved my notes at my last class last week and now when I tried opening in the file a "convert file" box comes up. I tried every converting option and all my notes are gone!!! a blank page shows up!! please help


Sorry I can't be of more help, but you might try the Microsoft Mac Support site:

http://www.microsoft.com/mac/resources/resources.aspx?pid=resources

This may sound dumb, but could the text be in white?

Houston


----------

